# Some times you need 3 hands.



## schor (Jan 20, 2018)

Needed to get a bushing out of an odd piece for a neighbour.


----------



## Jimbojones (Jan 21, 2018)

How do you stop the rare earth magnet from cracking?  I find that they are quite brittle and ton+ of pressure would shatter any of the magnets I have...


----------



## schor (Jan 21, 2018)

Jimbojones said:


> How do you stop the rare earth magnet from cracking?  I find that they are quite brittle and ton+ of pressure would shatter any of the magnets I have...



I only needed to press out some bushings on a not flat part so I had no problems. But other people have mentioned the compression issue. I looked into it as as best I could figure out was that these magnets could handle 1100 N/mm2 which is about 160,000 psi. But if you had some point or raised area against the magnet maybe it could break even pressing out a bushing.

I am going to try to break one of these to find out. Stay tuned for another vid, maybe next weekend.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 21, 2018)

Careful when you break one.  The can send shrapnel out at a high velocity.  Been there!


----------

